# Hot Opener....



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Almost 90 degree weather for the opener.... What does this mean?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Almost 90 degree weather for the opener.... What does this mean?


It means it's going to be a darn good hunt for me. I do wish it would be 20 degrees cooler though.
Good luck this week.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> Almost 90 degree weather for the opener.... What does this mean?


Short sleeves.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I've had almost all my best hunts in warm, nice weather.
The storms always seem to change the patterns that the animals
have been following.


----------



## woodskis (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks like hot for the opener. Windy Thursday and Friday. Then rain and mountain snow for the weekend. Sounds perfect to me. Early morning and late evening for the first 3 days. The weekend will all be about getting out during breaks in the weather. The deer/elk are not used to the cold either so they will get up and move anytime there is a break in the weather. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Combine that with no moon... should be a good time!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Why worry about it just deal with it. But when it is in the 90's in the valleys it will still be cooler up in the hills where you are hunting. You just have to remember that if you are after elk that you need to get them cooled off in the shade after getting one, deer are the same way but you have some time with a deer. I have seen elk meat start to spoil in as little as a couple of hours without getting the hide off and opened up.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Saturday will be providing me with much needed relief. I can't stand flies in the heat. As far as meat goes I don't think I have ever shot a buck that I could not pack out in one trip. I think the hard part is going to be getting them to move... I know if I was a deer and I was in the heat I would be in the deep pines which are pretty much impenetrable in my neck of the woods. Advantage goes to the deer cause I have to still hunt them and sweat like crazy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A lot of nice bucks moving around sunset time in my neck of the woods. I have been watching a small group of 4 bucks every night for about 2 weeks. Last night another buck joined their group, and this one is a little bigger than the rest. I don't have a permit this year, but my daughter has a general season tag. I think she is more excited about the muzzleloader hunt than the rifle hunt, so hopefully we can find her one of these bucks.


----------

